# Project "Cut a 250D"



## nickbaldwin86 (Nov 25, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair Obsidian 250D
Intel i5-4440
ASUS itx H97
HD7970
Corsair 8GB
Raid-0 128GB Corsair LS SSDs

*Mods:*
some minor cutting


----------



## Linkwitz (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice build and Mod  , IMO for improvements i think you need get both the fans near the CPU the same - green blades or with green LEDs, and fit a new cpu cooler, a suggestion for a CPU cooler is NT01-pro from Silverstone the http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=367 

Fit two fans to it and Orientate is so that the fins are at the back most of the case, it would line up almost perfect with the cutout there, then change the case fans to the right to instead push air into the case, so positive pressure is placed on the GPU and CPU pushing air out the back


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Dec 2, 2014)

Linkwitz said:


> Very nice build and Mod  , IMO for improvements i think you need get both the fans near the CPU the same - green blades or with green LEDs, and fit a new cpu cooler, a suggestion for a CPU cooler is NT01-pro from Silverstone the http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=367
> 
> Fit two fans to it and Orientate is so that the fins are at the back most of the case, it would line up almost perfect with the cutout there, then change the case fans to the right to instead push air into the case, so positive pressure is placed on the GPU and CPU pushing air out the back




Thanks for the comment. 
I like your ideas. 
Yes a few things are temporary, such as the Intel cooler and the fans but I have plans to water cool.  I am just waiting on a video card.


----------



## TheDarkLord (Dec 5, 2014)

I was just about to ask, so much work on the case and nothing on the inside? But I guess you've got that covered, may I suggest some cable combs for the GPU cables as well


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Dec 12, 2014)

TheDarkLord said:


> I was just about to ask, so much work on the case and nothing on the inside? But I guess you've got that covered, may I suggest some cable combs for the GPU cables as well




I plan to cable comb all the cables ... I am hoping between now and March I will be able to afford to do all the things I have bounching around in my head.


----------

